# Anyone notice Meyer hand picking



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

talent across the nation once again?

3 recruits so far and 2 of them are 5*s. One from Cali and one from Ga. After finishing with one of the highest avg rankings in recruiting history, they are picking up right were they left off and are sitting with a avg of 98.

OSU won't be limited to only 21 next year so bama wont back into another recruiting title by signing 100 recruits like they did this year.

Gonna be another long summer I'm afraid!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> talent across the nation once again?
> 
> 3 recruits so far and 2 of them are 5*s. One from Cali and one from Ga. After finishing with one of the highest avg rankings in recruiting history, they are picking up right were they left off and are sitting with a avg of 98.
> 
> ...



silver and the mormon vol hater will be along shortly with hateful comments


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> silver and the mormon vol hater will be along shortly with hateful comments



It usually doesn't take long!!!


----------



## Coenen (Feb 10, 2017)

...so how many points will these signings be worth if OSU plays in a playoff game this season?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

Kirby can't get them all.. We only have so many spots available. Won't matter much at OSU since Meyer is a sorry coach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 10, 2017)

What good are all of those top 5* recruits if you can't even score a field goal in big games? Maybe y'all better start recruiting former NFL players.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Coenen said:


> ...so how many points will these signings be worth if OSU plays in a playoff game this season?



Hopefully more than zero!!!!  How we went from what we saw against Oklahoma early in the year to what we saw against a decent Clemson defense was inexcusable with that talent.

I think the New OC will keep that from ever happening again!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> What good are all of those top 5* recruits if you can't even score a field goal in big games? Maybe y'all better start recruiting former NFL players.



Well, That would be like saying, what good has bama done with a team full if 5* players the last 3 years when they are 1-3? I think Bama will be just fine, same as OSU will be, with the way they have, and will continue to recruit with those 2 coaches. Believe me, OSU offensive issues had nothing to do with players and everything to do with the OC Meyer had given a 2 year commitment too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, That would be like saying, what good has bama done with a team full if 5* players the last 3 years when they are 1-3? I think Bama will be just fine, same as OSU will be, with the way they have, and will continue to recruit with those 2 coaches. Believe me, OSU offensive issues had nothing to do with players and everything to do with the OC Meyer had given a 2 year commitment too.





You can't compare OSU to Bama.. Bama actually has a good coach!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, That would be like saying, what good has bama done with a team full if 5* players the last 3 years when they are 1-3? I think Bama will be just fine, same as OSU will be, with the way they have, and will continue to recruit with those 2 coaches. Believe me, OSU offensive issues had nothing to do with players and everything to do with the OC Meyer had given a 2 year commitment too.



Same with us. Our OC didn't do much with all the talent we had last year either. Maybe this year will be different, but I'm not holding m breath.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Same with us. Our OC didn't do much with all the talent we had last year either. Maybe this year will be different, but I'm not holding m breath.



Don't tell anybody, but, I'm actually high on UGA this year!!! I just have a feeling they start winning the games they should!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can't compare OSU to Bama.. Bama actually has a good coach!



I know, OSU actually has more than one!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't tell anybody, but, I'm actually high on UGA this year!!! I just have a feeling they start winning the games they should!!!




Ok.. I'll be nicer to you Snook..



Madsnooker said:


> I know, OSU actually has more than one!!!!



Did one or more call in sick for the Clemson game?


----------



## bullgator (Feb 10, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> What good are all of those top 5* recruits if you can't even score a field goal in big games? Maybe y'all better start recruiting former NFL players.



All 5 recruits are kickers


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

bullgator said:


> All 5 recruits are kickers



Apparently you didn't see the Clemson game as the OSU kicker missed not one but 2 short chip shots early in the game?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> What good are all of those top 5* recruits if you can't even score a field goal in big games? Maybe y'all better start recruiting former NFL players.



Bam ... and down came da hammar on the yammar!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Apparently you didn't see the Clemson game as the OSU kicker missed not one but 2 short chip shots early in the game?



Oh I saw it....hence the kickers joke. 
Please tell me you haven't lost your sense of humor Snook


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2017)

Clemson just scored again


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2017)

Is Meyer still coaching? I thought he had health problems and retired?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Is Meyer still coaching? I thought he had health problems and retired?



looking at their awesome playoff performane he might as well retire.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 12, 2017)

lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 12, 2017)

For the star gazers, Bama already has 2 3*s


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> lol



Hey weatherman, yall gonna do what you did last time you won it all and disappear for a few decades?

You think yall will be as good as OSU next year? Serious question!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson just scored again



Actually, that was Bamas defense they went up and down the field on. OSU's defense actually played well considering how many times OSU's O went 3 and out.


----------

